# Rocky Mountain Hedgehog Show - February 23, 2013



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't think this has been posted here yet and thought I would share. The Colorado Hedgehog Society is hosting a show and concert to benefit the Flash and Thelma Memorial Hedgehog Rescue in less than 2 weeks. Information can be found at: http://www.hedgehogclub.com/newshows.html Text from the website is below.
-----
Rocky Mountain Hedgehog Show and Dinner

February 23, 2013

Radiant Eastern Star Building
225 Acoma Street
Denver, Colorado

The Colorado Hedgehog Society is proud to present Dakota Blonde in a benefit concert for the Flash and Thelma Memorial Hedgehog Rescue. There is a Rocky Mountain Hedgehog Show and a Dinner.

Rocky Mountain Hedgehog Show - 2:00pm
Humans: $3.00
Hedgehogs: $5.00
(If more than three hedgehogs, please contact the organizers.)
Visiting Hedgehogs and Children under 10 years old: Free

Dinner - 6:00 pm
Lasagna, Salad, Bread, Hedgehog Shaped Cake
Humans: $15.00
Children under 10 years old: Free

DAKOTA BLONDE CONCERT - 7:30 pm
Humans: $15.00
Hedgehogs and Children under 10 years old: Free

To reserve your tickets please contact:

Susan Morrison OR Teresa Johnson


----------



## SaltCityHedgies (Jul 15, 2013)

Any idea if there will be a 2014 RM show?


----------

